# Xpel Ultimate what it heals from



## Paintshield (Nov 2, 2005)

Hi Guys many of you who were at Waxstock saw the Scratch test.
Like most Brits I have always been cynical about claims from US corporations about products. As a result many of you who know me are aware we do our own raw material testing on Paint Protection film and have originated much of the after care advice for films.

However this new film is something in a class of its own with its properties.
Here is what it has been proven by us to heal from and rhe timings involved to help you guy when talking with clients.

Scratches - self healing if left alone they fix themselves, how long is determined by depth and ambient temperature, want an instant fix on swirls a bucket of hot tap water is all that is required. <note all healing is determined by non piercing of the top coat where all the work is done>

Bug staining- doesnt happen bugs come off easily with regular washing.

Bird lime- will cause TEMPORARY scarring this will look just like it does on paint or regular PPF HOWEVER it will heal from it in 12 hours to 5 days depending on the bird and the length of time it has been exposed once again hot water will help accelerate the process however it takes longer but does fix itself.

Brake fluid- impervious no effect

Transmission fluid- impervious no effect.

Road marking paint <yeah the stuff on the road> we sprayed this on from an aerosol left it for 3 days removed with IPA with no after effects.

Paint strippers- impervious no effect.

Raw Car paint- We used Ferrari Rosso Corsa for this test poured it on the film and left it for four days, removed it with IPA now this was really interesting it looked utterly screwed resembling something like candle wax having been trailed across the surface it had to be screwed  left it 4-5 days completely healed.

Key test- scratched the film with my car key, left a deep compression mark, normally with ppf this would be permanent <didnt tear the topcoat> this took 10 days to completely vanish but given the compression levels I was astounded it did it at all.

There is no way this film absorbs anything we have thrown at it so far.

It also can be claybarred and can be buffed up to a decent mirror finish with a rotary.

As we do more tests I will add the results to this post

Cheers

Tom


----------



## bunyarra (Aug 26, 2006)

Thanks Tom. Very impressed with the film ... just the 2x cost over normal film preventing me using it.

Still pondering


----------



## Paintshield (Nov 2, 2005)

bunyarra said:


> Thanks Tom. Very impressed with the film ... just the 2x cost over normal film preventing me using it.
> 
> Still pondering


Its not 2 X cost over normal film, its 2X the cost of a Standard kit in the same film, and approximately 20-25% higher than a comparable full frontal kit on the next nearest quality film from a reputable vendor.

If someone has told you they can do a FULL front for £650 plus vat
FUll Bonnet Full wings and Bumper plus back of wing mirrors I would be very suspicous.

I know most of my competitors pricing as they know mine <customers tell us> 

All pricing is dependent on the car so the amount of film and labour factors in.

A mini wont cost the same as the 458 and Aventador did in the show 

Plus I talk to some of the better ones.

For instance in Xpel Premium a full front from us would be about £1k-£1100 now, depending on car but of course it wouldnt self heal.

To go much cheaper you get into cheaper film stocks <value for instance> or end up with a guy out the back of a van with a knife and a roll of film.

It would be twice the cost of clear vinyl but truth to tell that will do naff all to protect a car generally <whatever they might say>, I know I tested enough of it. If it could be done cheaper I would do it in a heartbeat. I would have 50 outlets and would have my own 458 on the next waxstock stand rather than borrowing a clients 

Cheers

Tom


----------



## Steampunk (Aug 11, 2011)

Tom,

I've looked at this PPF before, and will probably switch to this material soon as the dealer film on our MINI is reaching the end of its life (Never installed properly, so it's always looked like crap with dirt caught around the edges they never flattened down, human hair and bits of dirt caught under the film, and plenty of swirls underneath.). In terms of installation, would you say a MINI front end bra be beyond the skill of a patient, first-time DIY installer who had done the proper research? I've seen the workmanship of my local PPF installers, and I don't trust them to do an acceptable job, so I would love to tackle the job myself if I can.

Just another quick question, can it also be waxed/sealed to aid in cleaning /water handling, or would that compromise the self-healing properties?

Cheers...

Steampunk


----------



## Paintshield (Nov 2, 2005)

Steampunk said:


> Tom,
> 
> I've looked at this PPF before, and will probably switch to this material soon as the dealer film on our MINI is reaching the end of its life (Never installed properly, so it's always looked like crap with dirt caught around the edges they never flattened down, human hair and bits of dirt caught under the film, and plenty of swirls underneath.). In terms of installation, would you say a MINI front end bra be beyond the skill of a patient, first-time DIY installer who had done the proper research? I've seen the workmanship of my local PPF installers, and I don't trust them to do an acceptable job, so I would love to tackle the job myself if I can.
> 
> ...


Hi
Basically what you have there is a job installed by one of Jim Hensons creations off the muppet show. I would be demanding a refund from the dealer concerned and get them to bring a good installer in.

This is much tougher to do than you would think our guys have been installing for four years minimum now, one in his 10th year. hairs and other detritus under the film are unnacceptable and if done well you should have to search to find the film.

I wonder how many at waxstock realised the Aventador even had film on at first 

I think you are in the US <yes?>, if so call Xpel in san Antonio 210 342 7114 tell them your history and ask for details on one of the top installers in your location <ask for Frank or Jeff>, they know who all the good people are.

Another good guy is David Dearing of Speed film <www.speedfilm.net> based out of Georgia he is one of the top installers in the US and knows everyone of note in the business <15 years in ppf will do that>. He can point you at someone I have no doubt.

On your original Question I would not reccommend it for a beginner or DIY excercise, also yes we recommend waxing the Ultimate film to bring the shine right up as you would do with your car paint.

Cheers


----------



## Steampunk (Aug 11, 2011)

Thank you for your reply!

Yes, 'muppets' would be one word you could use ... My personal choice was 'Strategically Shaved Apes', but I thought this sounded a tad negative and bitter, so I censored . Had I known more about PPF's when the car was purchased I would have asked for a refund, however the experience has forced me to learn a lot more about the capabilities of the technology. 

I really appreciate the contacts you recommended (Yes, you are correct; I do - sadly - reside in the USA.), and will certainly follow up with them. I have yet to find an installer in my city (XPEL or otherwise) whose results do not look like the effort of a caffeine addled toddler with an econo-sized roll of cling-film, so I may have to sojourn to the next largest population center, but from your advice it sounds like it would be worth the additional trip/expense. I would still like to try my hand at paint film installation sometime, though it would probably be best to start on a smaller, less convoluted surface...

Sincerely,

Steampunk


----------



## Paintshield (Nov 2, 2005)

Steampunk said:


> Thank you for your reply!
> 
> Yes, 'muppets' would be one word you could use ... My personal choice was 'Strategically Shaved Apes', but I thought this sounded a tad negative and bitter, so I censored . Had I known more about PPF's when the car was purchased I would have asked for a refund, however the experience has forced me to learn a lot more about the capabilities of the technology.
> 
> ...


Actually considering a lot of PPF originates in the great state of Ohio you should have someone of quality there 

If you need any further help just post up and I will see what I can do


----------

